# 1886 restore & first pics



## Gillie (Dec 12, 2004)

Anthony, and all those that are interested. Here is what I bought. It also has a deck, I was told it was a 60" deck but it is most likely a 54". The engine was rebuilt a couple of years ago. Notice (as if they were comofloged) the front tires. I don't think I really care for them that much. The neighbor I bought it from apoligized for the paint job. He pretty much took it apart and then painted it. The paint is clear down in the underparts of the tractor. I guess red will make a good base coat for the original beige or tan.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Hmmm...
I'm only seeing the upper portion of the image.
Anyone else see the whole thing?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Gillie
I'm only seeing the top half also. I can tell you that red is never a good base for beige or white. Be sure to use a primer/ surfacer or sealer over the red if you're not going to strip it.


----------



## Gillie (Dec 12, 2004)

uhhhh, well the pics didn't upload like I would have liked them to. let me see if I can do this again, only better. I'm not sure. maybe the file is too large. Do I need to save it as a smaller file and then upload it?I'm going to take a few more pics tomarrow if the weather permits. This is an edit line for this post. The second picture didn't show any of the tractor so don't bother to download it. I will have to save these as smaller files so the whole file will upload. Sorry for the confusion.




Bob G.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Bob,

I got even less of the picture the second go round. I have seen this happen here on the Forum before. Don’t remember anyone saying out loud what the problem was. I no expert, but could it be you aren’t waiting for your file to completely upload before you move on?

Can you resize your pictures to about 750 pixels wide and try again? 

Hope someone will help you find the problem and let us all know. 

I post a picture here from time to time and don’t, as I’m sure you don’t, want my pictures to only partially show. 

:cpu:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

John

Yeah I think you're right. Probably too big and taking too long to try and load.


----------



## Gillie (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah, Really, it did work until I fixed it. ROFLMAO .

I email the pics to sixchows and anthony, hopefully they can get them posted. Thanks for the help everyone. I think it can only get better from here......LOL (can't get worse) LOL. It is windy and we are going to get a Canadian cold front thru here this afternoon or this Evening. ........ Think I'll do the next set of pics another day.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bob

I never got your email. Can you send it again?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Gillie,

I got your email, but I can't download the pictures.
Could you just attach the actual picture files using your AOL
"Attachments" button and re-send them to me.


----------



## Gillie (Dec 12, 2004)

Anthony & Sixchows, yes to both your questions. I will upload them in a standars email and then send them to you both.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bob
I think this should work
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4653>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the rear shot.........
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4654>


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Bob,

That’s great pictures and I’m sure you’ll add your thanks to mine in thanking sixchows in helping you show them to us. I take it the problem was file size?

Now, I’m not much of a Bolens man nor do I know much about their restoration. I am wondering, however, if during your pursuit of same, if you don’t need to give some consideration to replacing that little springy thing under the seat. If that is an original Bolens part it doesn’t seem to be the correct size for your tractor.

Sorry, couldn’t help the little joke. You will enjoy your tractor regardless of the color, size of front tires, or yes even the springy thing under the seat. 

Keep us updated with pictures on your progress during the restoration. (I trust, now that sixchows has found the problem, that you now know that posting pictures on The Tractor Forum is as easy as falling off a log.)

:cpu:


----------



## Gillie (Dec 12, 2004)

*Springy thing under the seat*

Thank you very much Sixchows for getting the pics resized and uploaded. I will save them to a smaller file size when I unload my camera Next time.

I would bet that the piece of landscape timber probably was not standard equipment for this particular model and year. It's an upgrade the fellow I bought it from made before I bought it. I hope he didn't pat too much for it, I won't need it after I fix it. There I go again........He is about 6'4" and weighs in at about 250. Seems he was overloading the spriny thing and it was uncomfortable. The seat adjustment mechinism is rather ingenious though. It actually has six length adjustments if you can figure them out. The seat pan is weak so I think I may mig a piece of 18 GA to it to get it back to original stiffness.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Gillie…

From the look of the back side of the transaxle I’d guess you have an
1886-01, -02, -03 or –04. Do you know what series your tractor is ?
Either way, you have the Eaton 12 (Stump Puller) hydro. Parts should
not be a problem, since that Hydro / Transaxle combo was used in the
1250, 1455, 1476 and 1477 as well as the 1886-01 thru –04. 
The 1886-05 and –06 were really called HT-18’s and used the 
Sundstrand 15 hydro. I’d also guess the 54” deck you got with it is a 
model 18071. That was the best 54” deck Bolens ever made.

But the first thing you MUST DO is loose those front wheels.
The tractor originally used 8” wheel with wheel spacers over the front
hubs. It doesn’t look like you got the spacers so you will need to 
use negative offset wheels. Here is a link for getting the wheels you
need. I used them without the spacers and they work fine. 

http://www.golfcarcatalog.com/merchant.cfm/pid/1961/step/4.html

The tractor also came with 18 x 8.50-8 tires.


----------



## Gillie (Dec 12, 2004)

The neighbor I bought it from may still have the original spacers and tires. I may see him this evening. I will ask. Seems he said something about having the originalks if I didn't want the ones he had put on there....Your right, they are kinda ugly on this tractor.


----------

